# Need advice on OTC supplements



## 18918 (Aug 3, 2005)

I have had IBS-D for several years and have been living with it by controlling it with just Immodium. I decided to try something else and I am looking for help on what might work. I just started to take Digestive Advantage IBS. I would like to try Culturelle caplets and Peppermint oil caplets (the enteric coated kind). Does anyone know if you can take DA-IBS, culturelle caplets, and peppermint oil caplets together? And if I have an attack of D, can you take Immodium along with everything else? Has anyone taken all of the things at once and have you had any success? I know I have to find what works for me, but I could use your help in determining what would be the best plan to take. Most importantly, I would just like to know if you can take all of these remedies and supplements together without any adverse effects. Any input would be appreciated


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

I don't see a problem mixing but Culturelle and DA-IBS both kinda the same (different strains of probiotic bacteria) so I don't know if both would be any better (but would be more $$)You should be able to take Imodium if you need it with those and the peppermint.You might look into LNAPE's Calcium threads, and some people do good with various soluble fiber supplements.I would generally do the add one thing at a time approach, as that usually helps in the figuring out which one is working for you.K.


----------

